# Fehler Webverzeichnis



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie sehe ich bei einem Webverzeichnis (User) mehr Verzeichnisse als bei allen anderen. Habt ihr eine Erklärung dazu?

lg redi78


----------



## dexcom (14. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von redi78:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> irgendwie sehe ich bei einem Webverzeichnis (User) mehr Verzeichnisse als bei allen anderen. Habt ihr eine Erklärung dazu?
> 
> lg redi78


Denke mal Du hast dem Web in der Admin Gui wohl mehr Optionen angehackt.

cu

dexcom


----------



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Mhhh...nö. Wo soll ich da was angehackt haben? lg redi78


----------



## Burge (14. Dez. 2009)

shell zugriff und mit jailkit


----------



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Mhh kann das etwas mit diesen Fehlermeldungen zu tun haben?


```
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web12/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web12/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web12/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web9/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web9/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web9/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web9/*': No such file or directory
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field [239]
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web20/*': No such file or directory
W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field [411]
Warning: Truncating oversized request field
Skipping bad record (692)
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web9/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/*': No such file or directory
Warning: Truncating oversized request field
Skipping bad record (91)
Warning: Truncating oversized request field
Skipping bad record (72)
Warning: Truncating oversized request field
Skipping bad record (98)
mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/var': File exists
mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/var/run': File exists
ln: creating hard link `/var/www/clients/client1/web10/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' => `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock': Invalid cross-device link
ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

Warning: Truncating oversized request field [271]
ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web13/*': No such file or directory
chroot: cannot run command `userdel': No such file or directory
ERROR: /usr/share/php does not exist

chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web21/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web21/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web21/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web21/*': No such file or directory
chroot: cannot run command `userdel': No such file or directory
Warning: Truncating oversized referrer field [302]
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web22/*': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `/var/www/clients/client1/web22/*': No such file or directory
W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
SIOCDELRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out

W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (87.98.138.11), connection timed out [IP: 87.98.138.11 80]

W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2009)

Da scheinen ein paar Verzeichnisse zu fehlen. Welche ISPConfig Version setzt Du ein und hast Du irgend was in 
/var/www/clients/client1/ manuell gelöscht?


----------



## redi78 (14. Dez. 2009)

Hi Till,

ich setze  ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 ein. Nein ich habe nichts gelöscht.

lg redi78


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2009)

Ok. Geht denn irgend was bestimmtes nicht? Die ursprüngliche Frage wurde ja bereits von burge beantwortet und die Fehler im cron log können auch schon älter sein.


----------



## redi78 (15. Dez. 2009)

Hier das sind die aktuelle Fehler im Cron Log. Wie kann ich diese beheben? 


```
W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
SIOCADDRT: No such process
```
Was bedeutet SIOCADDRT: No such Process?

Welche Repositories sollen den für ein Hardy Heron System eingetragen sein. Denn ich denke dehalb erhalte ich im Cron Log diese Fehlermeldungen:


```
W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release.gpg Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/universe/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)

W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 88.191.82.11 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

W: Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Cannot initiate the connection to at.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```


Im Prinzip funktioniert sonst alles. Aber wie kann ich bei diesem einen Web die Verzeichnisse wieder verstecken. Was genau muss ich da auf der Shell machen?

Danke schon im Voraus und lg aus Wien,
redi78


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Kann das damit zusammenhängen? Ich hab in der passwd folgendes bei web10 stehen:


```
web9:x:5008:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web9:/bin/false
web10:x:5009:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web10/./home/web10:/usr/sbin/jk_chr$
web12:x:5011:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web12:/bin/false
web14:x:5013:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web14:/bin/false
```
bei den anderen nicht. Soll ich das abändern bzw. wie? Einfach umschreiben?

lg redi78


----------



## Burge (16. Dez. 2009)

entziehe dem kunden shell zugriff und schalte jailkit hab in den web/benutzer einstellungen. 

Nix von hand darin rum wuschteln hat doch ein grund warum es da steht und den Grund hatte ich dir doch auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig gemacht? Denn ich hab das noch immer so drinnen stehen.


```
web9:x:5008:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web9:/bin/false
web10:x:5009:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web10/./home/web10:/usr/sbin/jk_chr$
web12:x:5011:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web12:/bin/false
web14:x:5013:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web14:/bin/false
```
lg redi78


----------



## Burge (16. Dez. 2009)

die einstellungen sind ok, in wie fern ispconfig die eintraege aus der passwd entfernt und die gejailkiteten verzeichnisse dann wieder loescht muss Till mal was sagen. Moeglicherweise ist der Part noch nicht 100% fertig aber schaun wir mal was er sagt.


----------



## dexcom (16. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> entziehe dem kunden shell zugriff und schalte jailkit hab in den web/benutzer einstellungen.


@redi78  Das wollte ich Dir in meinem Beitrag -> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=14571&postcount=2 in anderen Worten eben auch sagen 

Du hast halt dem Web mehr/andere Optionen angehackt als bei Deinen anderen Web's.

cu

dexcom


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Ah ok...gg ja das hat sich jetzt erledigt. Es funktiniert jetzt auch der Cron so wie es sein soll... 

nur fehlt halt noch die Änderung von ISPC in passwd. 


```
web9:x:5008:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web9:/bin/false
web10:x:5009:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web10/./home/web10:/usr/sbin/jk_chr$
web12:x:5011:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web12:/bin/false
web14:x:5013:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web14:/bin/false
```


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Burge:


> die einstellungen sind ok, in wie fern ispconfig die eintraege aus der passwd entfernt und die gejailkiteten verzeichnisse dann wieder loescht muss Till mal was sagen. Moeglicherweise ist der Part noch nicht 100% fertig aber schaun wir mal was er sagt.


Es werden keine gejailten Verzeichnisse gelöscht, da dort unter Umständen selbst angelegte Userdaten liegen könnten.


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

mhh... ok was kann ich dann tun? diese Website verwalte ich eh selber.


----------



## Burge (16. Dez. 2009)

Stimmt das leuchtet ein.


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von redi78:


> mhh... ok was kann ich dann tun? diese Website verwalte ich eh selber.


1) Stell sicher, dass bei keinem ssh user jailkit aktiviert ist.
2) Die verzeichnisse können so bleiben.
3) Falls sich die Zeile in /etc/passwd nicht nach ein paar minuten ändert, ändere sie manuell in:

web10:x:5009:5004::/var/www/clients/client1/web10:/bin/false


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Danke das hab ich jetzt gemacht. Sieht per FTP aber noch immer so aus.


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2009)

Das ist ok und soll auch so sein. Siehe meine Antwort oben auf die Frage von Burge.


----------



## redi78 (16. Dez. 2009)

Alles klar. Danke Till!

lg redi78


----------

